
When I Requested Amazon's Data on Me, I Didn't Expect What I Would Get Back - jacurtis
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/03/amazon-kindle-data-reading-tracking-privacy
======
anotheryou
Kindle highlights are a cloud service. You can even browse them on
[https://read.amazon.com/kp/notebook](https://read.amazon.com/kp/notebook)

of course they are stored....

From what I read there might even be a toggle option for "annotation backups"
in the devices settings.

------
hilbert42
I find it incredible that anyone would use a Kindle (or similar device) when
they know beforehand that data-gathering is the name of the game. I find it
even more incredible that they are actually surprised by the extent of the
data collected.

I've a different worldview wherein I automatically assume that any online,
phone or interactive activity that I engage in will be monitored and recorded
automatically and I take steps to either not engage in them or I actively take
steps to nuke the data collection.

------
anotheryou
could we unclickbait the title?

I suggest: "Every highlight tracked on Amazons Kindle"

